# Garnet cab 12" 15" Courtice.



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Not mine, just saw it and lots of Garnet love on here. 

Seems hefty but just thought I'd throw it up here (see what I did there? both hefty in price and weight! and possibly sound output)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Price is kinda high, especially considering the missing logo badge. Weird no good pic of the info badge on the back either. Rare-ish speaker config tho.

I bought a 2x15 (exact same cab but second 15 up top, so just a large baffle cutout) also without the badge, with both original speakers working for $100 last year. They're decent basic sealed cabs. Speaker access is annoying (50 screws on the back, but that was common for the period) and the build quality is good but not super. Cabs were an afterthought for Garnet until the later period when they got more experimental with cab design and took cues from Acoustic and Sunn in that regard. They can be really cool for guitar/baratone/pedal or lap steel for certain niche uses, but the main reason to buy one is because you want to match your Garnet head (which kinda requires the badge, though granted you can buy a repro easily from Gar's son). Otherwise, for gigging bass use, get a Traynor bumper era 2x15 - more ruggid and better speakers with higher power handling . Also cheap due to ubiquity, especially in ON.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Price is kinda high, especially considering the missing logo badge. Weird no good pic of the info badge on the back either. Rare-ish speaker config tho.
> 
> I bought a 2x15 (exact same cab but second 15 up top, so just a large baffle cutout) also without the badge, with both original speakers working for $100 last year. They're decent basic sealed cabs. Speaker access is annoying (50 screws on the back, but that was common for the period) and the build quality is good but not super. Cabs were an afterthought for Garnet until the later period when they got more experimental with cab design and took cues from Acoustic and Sunn in that regard. They can be really cool for guitar/baratone/pedal or lap steel for certain niche uses, but the main reason to buy one is because you want to match your Garnet head (which kinda requires the badge, though granted you can buy a repro easily from Gar's son). Otherwise, for gigging bass use, get a Traynor bumper era 2x15 - more ruggid and better speakers with higher power handling . Also cheap due to ubiquity, especially in ON.


Pretty sure I saw a Traynor 2x15 for $100 asking the other day, it may have been unloaded. Can't remember. 

I personally wouldn't take a cab like that for free, so yeah I doubt the seller is going to get $350 or even half that. 

Some people like to start with outrageous asks and then take a "low-ball" offer I guess haha.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It's worth it for free certainly - not so great fo high volume bass use, but I love mine at home, and cool for darker guitar sounds.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

@Granny Gremlin has all the best Garnet’s !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You're just trying to take attention away from your hoard. Throwing off the would be thieves and home-invaders. I just have a few choice pieces, but not any of the cool ("best") cabs, Mr Who-the-heck-else-has-a-pair-of-Tubs-goddammit. You're just lucky you don't have any of those Garnet Deputy-era reflex horns because then it'd be me Seal Team 6ing yer house.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I was expecting 12 x 15 inch speakers.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Its a nice concept for a cab but the $350 price tag is very hopeful. 
I have a couple of cabs that have a 15 inch plus two 10 inch bass drivers that sound amazing, this could be a great sounding bass cab !


----------

